# Empuriabrava -Catalonia



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

http://www.campingamberes.com/
I have stayed in this region before and we are travelling down for 3 weeks mid-August.Has anyone been to this site ?Comments about this campsite and the town itself would be appreciated.
Cheers. :?:


----------



## les1 (Mar 22, 2008)

*empurabrava*

Hi

We stayed at Camping Laguna on a special deal for us crincs we stayed mid May to end of June. The campsite is a good big site lots of pitches some on the beach some by the the lake Good clean fascilitys supermarket bar resturant swimmingpool horseriding boules playground etc you get the drift. The big problem with the site is it is along way from anywhere. Although the town of Empurabrava is only 10 meters away from the beach of the campsite you need to cross the river La Muga there is no bridge If you walk across the river it comes up to your waist so you can`t go across to go for a meal or to walk around the Market on Saturday.If you choose to cycle it is a 4 km trip to the town. And if you take the van or tow car it is 10 km to get to the town. Its a lovely site lovely beach good hypermarkets about 8 kms away. It is a good caravaners campsite unless you tow a car or have a bike or Motorcycle.

Les


----------



## les1 (Mar 22, 2008)

*empurabrava*

Hi

Sorry given you wrong site it looks better than La Guna being not so isolated walk in to Empura brava we are going to look in to booking it for next year. sorry to give you duff info

Les


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

The worlds busiest skydiving drop zone is based in Empuria some lovely folks there including Regan. Worth going along for a tandem and get a view of all you can see from 14k feet 

Brian has been 2xs to Empuria and enjoyed the trip there although he stayed at the DZ it is cheap there and he had hookup. I have added the link as they also have webcams there on the DZ and surrounding area although at moment it is the night

Empuria Drop Zone & Webcams


----------

